# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم MRT - Mobile repair tool تحديثات :  MRT Ver 3.33 New Update

## ghezal

*تحديث جديد بتاريخ 05-10-2019 رقم الاصدار 3.33     
New Update add VIVO NEO unlock support
fix the VIVO X27 PRO after unlock still have password bugs
OPPO A5S unlock Bugs Fix
OPPO F5 F7 F9 F7youth ...add in the Software List
Download Link: 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

